# H: Empire and Dark Elf W: $ (Paypal)



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Selling the starting battalions for the Empire and Dark Elf armies. 

Some figures are assembled, but all the accessories, weapons, and bases are included. All of them, save one dark elf cold one knight and a few Empire spearmen, are unpainted.

Asking $90 (They both go for $100 through Games Workshop) plus shipping for each of them using paypal. Will PM for shipping arrangements. Will provide scanned copy of shipping receipt.


----------

